# Screen freezes during Heroes of Newerth



## Wicksell (Jun 16, 2009)

Hello!

The past two weeks I have started to experience that my screen starts to freeze itself. The screen is completely frozen, and the sound like plays the same sound over and over again. This lasts for about 3-4 seconds, and then the screen goes black, and then its normal. 

This only occurs when I play the game Heroes of Newerth. I have NOT tried to reinstall the game, but I will do it soon enough. This can happen 1 time a day, or even 1 time each half hour, so it is very random.

Im using Windows 7 Professional; Intel Xeon quad core 2.7 GHz, 6GB RAM, nvidia 250 GTS geforce... If you need any more spec, just tell me...

Thanks in advance,

Xee


----------



## Wicksell (Jun 16, 2009)

Oh and I forgot one more thing, the little flag at the bottom right corner, the action center or whatever it is, said "Your graphics card drivers have stopped working properly", so it is probably something about my drivers.. I have reinstalled them and all that with no luck...


----------



## Wicksell (Jun 16, 2009)

Would really appreticate an answer since this is really ruining my games sometimes... :/


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Have you tried reinstalling the game yet?

If you've got any mods, try removing them.

Are the patches up to date?

What are your temperatures and voltages during gameplay?

Have you tried disabling Aero while playing?

Are there any other programs running in the background?


----------



## Wicksell (Jun 16, 2009)

I've reinstalled the game, I erased all my add-ons, and yes HoN is up to date. Will be able to give you the temperatures of my comp when I get home later. 

I have not tried to disable Aero while playing, and I dont got a clue how to do it either.
I usually have Skype, Spotify, and some other minor programs running while playing...


----------



## Wicksell (Jun 16, 2009)

Alright, didnt know what temperatures you wanted, so I Screenshotted the window from the program "SpeedFan". Hopefully that is what you need... 

Havent really used this program so much, but I'd take a guess that those flames are bad lol... Oh well, maybe you are better, thanks.


The image is attached.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

SpeedFan is not very reliable. It's not showing all your system temperatures, and there should be a list of PSU voltages at the bottom the the window.

Your CPU is quite hot, but not at the maximum level yet. According to Intel, the maximum operating temperature for the Xeon W3520 is 68C. To reduce the temperature, clean the thermal paste off the CPU and reapply some fresh Arctic Silver 5 paste.

Run *GPU-Z* for the graphics, *Core Temp* for the CPU and *Everest* (Computer>Sensor section) for the voltages. Leave them all open on the desktop, then run Heroes Of Newerth fullscreen for a few minutes. Alt-tab out of the game back to the desktop and quickly take a screenshot showing GPU-Z, Core Temp and Everest before the values starting reverting back to normal.

To disable Aero in Windows 7, right-click the desktop and click Personalize. Select 'Windows Classic' from the 'Basic & High Contrast Themes' icons and click OK. This will reduce the load on the graphics card while you're playing games. To re-enable Aero, change 'Windows Classic' back to your previous setting.

Try playing without any other programs running in the background.


----------



## Wicksell (Jun 16, 2009)

Alright these temperatures are taken after about 15min of playing in Heroes of Newerth, so they should be pretty valid. Can try and play a long game if needed to "make sure"

Anyways, its attached again.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

You're using the limited trial version of Everest Ultimate Edition which doesn't show the +12V reading or the hard drive temperature. Use the link in my last reply for the Home Edition which is not limited and gives all the necessary readings.

GPU-Z is not showing the graphics card temperature. You need to click the Sensors tab. Everest is saying the GPU is 64C, which is quite hot but still in the safe zone. You could try increasing the GPU fan speed in the nvidia control panel to bring the temperature down further if required.

Your CPU is going up to 76C which is too hot. Reapply some fresh thermal paste and clean out any dust from the case, especially around the heatsink, card slots and fans.


----------

